# New litter!



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

My Argent banded Vanilla has had her last litter  
She has 9 babies and in those 9 was only 2 bucks! how pleased am I? VERY!!!!     
I have taken the bucks out so now she has just 7 babies to care for.
I'm really sad this is her last litter  she is my most favorite mouse


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Can't wait for pictures!!!! flitters half sisters??? it all gets very confusing!!! lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

If she was born 18/10/08 then yes half sisters.
Had to look at my mouse data to check that one couldnt remember who her parents were :roll:


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

yup!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

wow 2 bucks!!? Lucky! :shock:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats great, i just sexed my 8 day old litter from a banded hairless gene carrier, 9 does 1 buck, i'm totally chuffed :mrgreen:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I took the 2 boys out on day one, I'm finding it easier to do now, which is good as all the milk then goes to the just the girlies. I thought I'd never get it, I've only ever had 1 buck sneak through


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

how come it's her last litter is she an old lady??

at least she's giving you LOTS of girlies to play with :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Its her second litter but she is over 40 wks so I think as she is getting on for a year old its best for her that this is her last litter.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

pics???


----------

